# Kentucky Master Plumbing Test



## eflow73

Does anone know what is on the Kentucky Master test? I guess I should have said Master plumber test. I am a plumber from the Dayton, Ohio area with my Ohio master license, but I have passed on jobs in Northern Kentucky and I signed up for the test so we can look at work in that area. The information from Kentucky did not state what was on the test and I just was curious if I would have to do an isometric drawing and answer essay questions or just size a drawing and answer multiple choice questions.


----------



## uaplumber

Plumbing Questions?


----------



## uaplumber

How about an introduction? Then maybe we can help you out.


----------



## Wethead

eflow73 said:


> Does anone know what is on the Kentucky Master test?



Depends if you mean plumbing, with no introduction its hard to tell what your asking.

You could be asking whats on the "Kentucky masters" for bowling for all we know


----------



## Bill

Odd, lists as "Master Plumber" and inquires about master test. Could be from another state and just moved to Kentucky. Maybe an intro would help clear this up.


----------



## gitnerdun

lots of people are under the understanding that there are only three things you need to know to be a plumber.:whistling2:


----------



## pzmember

kentucky masters test. 

1. 5 multiple choice questions on dwv. 
2. 10 true and false on domestic water distribution.
3. then there is the application portion. fry 1 whole chicken using 7 secret herbs and spices.


----------



## Cal

mjcoleman said:


> kentucky masters test.
> 
> 1. 5 multiple choice questions on dwv.
> 2. 10 true and false on domestic water distribution.
> 3. then there is the application portion. fry 1 whole chicken using 7 secret herbs and spices.


 i KNOW i can pass this !! :whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Ahh but you forgot:


4. How to steal concrete blocks out from underneath your trailer for your ford pinto in the yard without the fridge door popping open on the front porch spilling your beer, and of course, deer parts from last weeks kill. :blink:


I'm thinking this guy isn't a plumber, but there's some really rough parts of kentucky with libraries and fwee intranet survice. Da-hee~!!!:laughing:




I shouldn't be so hasty. I couldn't resist either though lol! 


What is your Journeyman's lic #???


----------



## Redwood

He posted on another forum tonite saying he was a Ohio plumber that just signed up to take the Kentucky Master Test asking the same question.

Told im he better wait for Roast Duck's answer...:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Author: Dunbar (KY) 
There are 7 different versions of this test. One is crazy easy, one is terribly hard. 


The rest inbetween, you have to know that codebook inside and out and you have to know how to spec/size/do a total DFU count on a commercial isometric drawing in order to pass. 


Need to know about acid waste systems, dilution pits, along with other numerous items. 



There are 50 questions on the written, some multiple choice, some fill in the blank, and a few drawings you're asked to do like a sand trap config or grease trap config spec'd to KY's code with flow control vent and sizing. 


They purposely ask questions outside the codebook that you probably only would know if you was a plumber here working for years in this state. 


They give multiple choice questions of what piping materials are NOT allowed for T&P relief valve piping, underground inside piping. 


Need to know about the laws in Kentucky, Certain agencies, the Definition of a Master Plumber to a tee. 


Need to know all the definitions like ASTM APML ASSE, definition of PVC, ABS, DWV in correct termage. 

Need to know what county the division of plumbing would hear a court case if you were to be convicted for a violation of code, how many days you have to appeal and so forth. 

Need to know about mobile home parks, distances between cleanouts, thickness of pads and their according sizes. 


Absolutely need to know vent sizing, DFU loads for Vents and Drains, Trap arm lengths, 

EVERYTHING ON THE ISOMETRIC DRAWING MUST BE SIZED TO MINIMUM, meaning you'll be sizing lavatories and drinking fountains @ 1.25 for the drain and vent. 


Every drain MUST have a vent in KY, no exceptions. They take off points for oversizing and you'll fail the drawing part of test if you undersize the building drain or main vent stack. 


Have to know distances for supporting PVC/COPPER/CPVC/METAL piping systems 


On Cast Iron you need to know support distances as well. 


No practical part of the test, all written and you have 2.5 hours I believe, you can have a calculator, no cell phones in the room or it's an automatic fail. 


The test is hard to pass, no doubt about it so take your first test as an example of what you're about to do. 



Most of the isometric drawings involve 4 or 5 story buildings, DO NOT telescope vents in KY. 


Always remember that anything over 45' high of a building, no telescoping. Gauge your floor at 15' distances unless otherwise stated on the drawing. 


ALWAYS ask for description of marked fixtures so you know what they are to count DFU loads. 



Always figure out your total DFU count first, then size your main drain, figure out which one is your main vent which is a continuation of your main drain, and remember that water closets no matter what type they are, are 6 DFU's. 



There's tons more I can put to print but this should give you a pretty good idea what you're getting into. 



Most do not pass this test on the first try, and with good reason.










*Always be aware of cross-connections in your potable water systems---They could one day harm you and your loved ones.*


----------



## Wethead

gitnerdun said:


> lots of people are under the understanding that there are only three things you need to know to be a plumber.:whistling2:


Yes, its only three things 



crap
rolls
downhill
Cheers !


----------



## M5Plumb

*Duck !!*

Way to go to lay it out like that....Damn, Brutha from anotha mutha!!!


----------



## sheeptown44

dunbar is correct i am currently studying to take ky master,and i am attending a class taught by inspectors, it is a ton of s t to know.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

You want it to be hard, trust me. 


Keeps those who don't deserve it, out. 


Remember to think outside that code book because they purposely throw questions in there that the answers will not be in the code book.


Nothing to be scared of, just keep testing out using each time as $75 training course, you'll get it eventually.


----------



## sheeptown44

I am off of here (computer) I should be studying anyway.


----------



## 3KP

I thought to be a plumber in KY you need to know how to dig a hole, build a 3ftW x 6.5ftH wooden box and place a toilet seat in it. The water is a running stream with a sump pump in it to pump the water up to the house. But I could be wrong? :jester:


----------



## sheeptown44

Be nice I have worked in the hoosier on occasion and the plumbing looked much like you describe.:thumbup:


----------



## Proud Plumber

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> You want it to be hard, trust me.
> 
> 
> Keeps those who don't deserve it, out.
> 
> 
> Remember to think outside that code book because they purposely throw questions in there that the answers will not be in the code book.
> 
> 
> Nothing to be scared of, just keep testing out using each time as $75 training course, you'll get it eventually.


Is your test open Book?


----------



## sheeptown44

no. like dunbar says in above post


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Proud Plumber said:


> Is your test open Book?


 

Never. If you come in there with scrap paper with anything written on it, or you come in there with a cell phone and the phone rings? Instant fail and lose your test. They send you out the door.

They will let you bring a calculator but not one on your phone. Code books get put on the floor when testing starts. You can read notes and the code book up to the minute they say time for testing.


Ohio has that BS open book testing for general contractors license. Pay your $300, buy a book and call yourself a plumber. F'n pathetic.


----------



## sheeptown44

I have never and no one will change my mind ever understood an open book test! just silly


----------



## beachplumber

completely memorizing the code is nearly impossible if not unnecessary.
the code is living. It changes almost every year. More important that memorizing it is being able to know when to pick your code book up and how to use and interperet it.


----------



## Proud Plumber

Ours is open book. But a two day test and an un reasonable amount of texts we are a tested from. I think 11 books were used for plbg. Another who knows were used for the business portion of the test. All in all I think I had 1500 wrapped up in testing fees and books. Having said that Only roughly 13% pass a state exam the first time. The average is 2-3 times to pass. 

Dunbar you are correct. Anyone can study for the test here take and get a license. Guys who are not good with books send there wives to take the tests for them and qualify the Companies. All you need is a liar to sign off for you.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Proud Plumber said:


> Ours is open book. But a two day test and an un reasonable amount of texts we are a tested from. I think 11 books were used for plbg. Another who knows were used for the business portion of the test. All in all I think I had 1500 wrapped up in testing fees and books. Having said that Only roughly 13% pass a state exam the first time. The average is 2-3 times to pass.
> 
> Dunbar you are correct. Anyone can study for the test here take and get a license. Guys who are not good with books send there wives to take the tests for them and qualify the Companies. All you need is a liar to sign off for you.


 
Wow! I didn't know the fail rate was that high for 1st time test takers. I knew we (FL) had a tough test, but sheesh. 

Never thought about the fact that an open-book exam allows almost anyone to pass, huh. I agree with you Proud Plumber, the FL exam is long (16 hrs) and the material we are tested on is extensive, like you said there are alot of books.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

*Recent Test Results in KY for MPL:*

*2403 FAIL *
*2404 FAIL *
*2405 FAIL *
*2406 FAIL *
*2407 NO SHOW*
*2408 PASS *
*2409 FAIL*

Nobody gets that license easily. Would I pass if retested today? Probably not. If I studied heavily, yes, after a couple tries, maybe 3. 

It keeps the average joe out of the mix. ​


----------



## Tommy plumber

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> *Recent Test Results in KY for MPL:*​
> 
> *2403 FAIL *
> *2404 FAIL *
> *2405 FAIL *
> *2406 FAIL *
> *2407 NO SHOW*
> *2408 PASS *
> *2409 FAIL*​
> Nobody gets that license easily. Would I pass if retested today? Probably not. If I studied heavily, yes, after a couple tries, maybe 3. ​
> 
> It keeps the average joe out of the mix. ​


 

Agreed, we want the average 'Joe' out of the mix.


----------



## sheeptown44

my head hurts, actually its the soft grey stuff that is hurting. I have not stopped studying since saturday save the moments on here. My testing isnt untill february and I am not stopping. Class is helping 2nites a week. there is a better chance of passing if you attend this class. We are gettin lots of snow here so its a good time to study. peace.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I don't know how far your drive is to frankfort, but go with the attitude of using the first test as a template. It's really better that way, and don't be surprised if you don't pass. 

Secondly,

The "next" test you get could be super easy or super hard, there is one of both in the list of 7. 


Once again I have to go get my CEU's for this license. SOAB!! :furious:


----------



## sheeptown44

I am not goin with a losin attitude, however you are right dunbar. got to go study peace


----------



## Will

I think you should have a two part test. One part open book, the second closed. I have taken two closed book test in Texas (IPC), Tradesman and Journeyman and I scored in the low 90's both times. I have also taken a open book test in Oklahoma (IPC) and scored in the low 80's:blink:. Just cause it's a open book test, doesn't mean it has to be easy. 

I think you should have to memorize some stuff like, administration, definitions, regulations, installation, etc. This stuff you should have memorized and if you don't you have no business Plumbing. 

Then you should have a open book on sizing of water, gas, venting, fixture units, isometrics etc. This stuff you shouldn't have to "memorize", but you better dang know how to reference it in the code book.


----------



## ahs9

The kentucky test is a *****. Closed book and they have their own code, and you have to know it. There are 50 fill in the blank questions and a drawing that you have to size according to their DFU's. Both parts are hand graded, very biased. No wet venting is allowed, every fixture is individually vented except for back to back can have a common vent. The pass rate is maybe 15%, plan on taking 2 or 3 times.


----------

